# Can anyone tell me about top bar hives?



## Bebop (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know why, but I'm having problem with finding info and plans. All I know is that they're perfect for those with limited resources, which is my case.
Please let me know if you have one, pros and cons, or can point me in the direction of a website.

I do know though that I won't get at much honey or wax from these hives, but I am okay with that if they're definitely cheaper than starting with regular hives.


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

Youtube has many videos on how to build one I just finished making a hive very cheaply after watching the videos.
Rick


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Here's a couple of good links:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm

http://beenatural.wordpress.com/top-bar-hives/

Also, if you do search on this forum for "top bar" there are quite a few previous threads that may be of interest.


----------



## jacqueg (Feb 21, 2010)

Another link -

http://www.backyardhive.com


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

This is a bit late but I have not visited in a while. I am begining my top bar beehive construction this weekend using the free plans provided by the Barefoot beekeeper. (total for all supplies needed to make the top bar beehive? Under $35!!! and simple higher level beginner methods/tools. Just basic and easy!)
Making one for myself & 1 for a most generous and kindered soul Landlord of ours as a surprise holiday gift along with the book BFBK sells on the site: http://www.biobees.com/
He has free top bar hive plans downloadable on his right top side bar-click for the free plans/newsletter page & u will see it.
I did find the plans a bit hard to follow but luckily it comes with full color pictures. Being my first time with my very own beehive, the names for certain parts are what confused me. Just write down & graph the pictures/sizes for reference in the woodshop while building. Otherwise, it is amazing how easy it is compared to reg. box hives and WAY less cost involved unless your using cedar. I will use cedar in any following ones I build but the first I am using just plain ol' pine. Would hate to make any mistakes after investing in cedar for something I have never built.
Anyway, I HIGHLY advise the above site. I find it to be very helpful. They have a forum for helping with the top bar hive, plus the book is under $13 & with the free plans you cant go wrong.
I hope this helps. Being it is still early before the bee buying season, you have plenty of time to check it out and build a few.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone who replied. I too have plans of building a couple tbhs this winter.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

DH build one last winter and put a box of bees in this past spring. They did great. One problem was that he decided to make it a bit longer....DON'T do this. It is a monster at 4 feet and hard to move around.

He did add a 'platform' on the end to place an entrance feeder. If you have any specific questions just let me know and he can answer them. 
Because I don't spin out my honey, I always use the crush and drain method, I find it is a good hive for me.


----------



## windhound (Mar 18, 2008)

Kmac15 said:


> DH build one last winter and put a box of bees in this past spring. They did great. One problem was that he decided to make it a bit longer....DON'T do this. It is a monster at 4 feet and hard to move around.
> 
> He did add a 'platform' on the end to place an entrance feeder. If you have any specific questions just let me know and he can answer them.
> Because I don't spin out my honey, I always use the crush and drain method, I find it is a good hive for me.


LOl, made ours 3' long and wished we made it 4'!
Don't see any need to move it once it's setup, and they were filling it up at an incredible pace last spring/summer!


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Bebop,
I have been keeping top bar hives for over 6 years now. I have general information and advice on my website that you may find useful. 

I can not add a link as I'm new here, but it's not hard to find my website. I run Bjorn Apiaries.

I think you will enjoy your TBHs. Good luck.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

http://www.bjornapiaries.com/topbarbeekeeping.html


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

interesting site Bjorn. i learned alot. and still have a multitude of questions.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Cowboy for posting the link.

Dead Rabbit - I'm glad you liked it. Thank you.


----------



## Birdman Jack (Feb 2, 2011)

Bebop said:


> I don't know why, but I'm having problem with finding info and plans. All I know is that they're perfect for those with limited resources, which is my case.
> Please let me know if you have one, pros and cons, or can point me in the direction of a website.
> 
> I do know though that I won't get at much honey or wax from these hives, but I am okay with that if they're definitely cheaper than starting with regular hives.


I use tbh's have a few pictures on the top bar forum. All you need to know is there when it comes to TBH'S http://birdmansroost.com/TBH Forum/index.php


----------



## moontime (Feb 24, 2008)

www.biobees.com


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

In addition to the links provided above I found these helpful:

http://anarchyapiaries.org/ (then click on home)

http://www.outdoorplace.org/beekeeping/kenya.htm

http://home.comcast.net/~beekeeper23/TBH.htm

http://thegardenhive.blogspot.com/


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I tried one a year ago. I had a sweet little swarm installed. One day it got pretty hot, and all of that unsupported new beeswax dropped into the bottom of the hive. The bees left. 

I think if I tried it again, I would put the hive in full shade.


----------

